# صور كوميدية لمنتخب مصر في كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2008



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور كوميدية لمنتخب مصر *
*فى كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2008*​ 
*وعليها شوية تعليقات هدية *​ 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 




 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 





*يتبع *​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*تكملة الصور*



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 

*اكيد التعليقات فى الجون صح*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بس أكيد تعليقاتكم احلى :hlp:*​


----------



## sosofofo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههه
جميلة جدا جدا
تسلم ايديك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور حلوه وتعليقات احلي

تسلم ايديك

elsalib​*


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

to7fa 7elwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin gedan


----------



## monygirl (18 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
صور جميلة اوى اوى.ميرسى ليكelsalib


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
صور جميله وتعلقيات لذيذه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*لا بجد تعليقات فى ا لجون فعلا هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## nosa adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

تحفه يا elsalib والتعليقات جامده جدا​


----------



## merna lovejesus (18 ديسمبر 2008)

حلو اوى الموضوع ده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه

تحففففففففففة *​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههه التعليقات جميلة جداااااااااا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههه التعليقات جميلة جداااااااااا


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

sosofofo قال:


> هههههههه
> جميلة جدا جدا
> تسلم ايديك


 
*ردك هو الاجمل اكيد*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور حلوه وتعليقات احلي​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*​
> ...


 
*ميرسي لردك الجميل يا مايكل*

*ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مسيحية للأبد قال:


> to7fa 7elwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin gedan


 

*ميرسي ليكي كتير لردك الجميل*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صور جميلة اوى اوى.ميرسى ليكelsalib


 

*العفو .. وتقبلي تحياتي للرد المميز :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> صور جميله وتعلقيات لذيذه​


*ميرسي ليكي كتير يا بنت الفادي*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *لا بجد تعليقات فى ا لجون فعلا هههههههههههههههههه*​


 
*ههههههههههههه اي خدمة :hlp:*

*اشكرك للمرور الجميل*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

nosa adel قال:


> تحفه يا elsalib والتعليقات جامده جدا​


 
*ميرسي كتير وتعليقاتكم اجمد بكتيير*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> حلو اوى الموضوع ده


 

*تعليقك الاحلي*

*اشكرك للمرور *

:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> تحففففففففففة *​





*ثانكس كتير يا مرمر :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههه التعليقات جميلة جداااااااااا





*تعليقاتكم اجمل بكتيير

تقبلي تحياتي لمرورك*​


----------



## sameh7610 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*تحفة يا صليب

ميرسى اوووووووووووى​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *تحفة يا صليب​*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى اوووووووووووى*​


 
*اشكرك اخويا الغالي سامح علي ردك الجميل*​


----------



## ameera (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كله كوم وهاي الصورة كوم







هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا الك على الموضوع


----------



## Coptic Adel (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> كله كوم وهاي الصورة كوم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههه *

*ميرسي لتعليقك اللزيز يا اميرة*

*اشكرك*​


----------



## dark_angel (8 يناير 2009)

*دول شوية تعليقات ملهمش حل تسلم ايدك عليهم*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *دول شوية تعليقات ملهمش حل تسلم ايدك عليهم*​





*ميرسي كتير  dark_angel  لتعليقك  :hlp:*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووعة
elsalib

شكراااااااااا


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووعة
> elsalib
> 
> شكراااااااااا


 
*ميرسي ليك كليمو  :hlp:*​


----------

